# Antari HZ-500 Hazer



## jeffheart08 (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the newer Antari HZ-500 hazer? Just looking for some feedback as to quality & performance. It's up there in price with some of the other top line standards so I would hope it's reviews are good. 

One thing I have noticed, most pro hazers do not list the maximum output in the specs. This one states 3000 cubic feet per minute. How is that in relation to something like the Radiance or Look Solutions? I'm used to foggers that put out 10,000 to 20,000 cfpm. Last time I used a Radiance Hazer at full, it appeared to be well over 3000 cfpm, but I don't know for sure.

Jeff


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow that is interesting. Sorry, I'm not a pro hazer user. But in general it's pretty clear that the management at Elation is working hard to change their status in the industry. The don't like the just another manufacturer of DJ gear reputation. The seem to be trying to position themselves somewhere about halfway up the scale between the DJ world and the high end pro world. Producing both cheap low end gear and quality gear at moderate prices. We've seen it in the lighting line. This looks like a step in that same direction for the hazer line. Very interesting.


----------



## jtnichol (Mar 12, 2012)

(Posted from another thread)

Everyone that has used an HZ-500 had a good time with it? Does it put out?

Seriously...I've used Hazebase and Ness. Never Antari. I had a Fazer 300(?) that crapped out on me but so did every one elses. 

But alas, here I am Currently looking to go either HZ-350 or HZ-500. Not in a rush, but both units seem to be getting lots of praise. I did call elation and they mentioned the particle size and dryness out of the HZ=-500 is really comparable to higher end ($2000+) hazers out there. I'm very impressed with Elation and their support which is why I'm giving them another shot.

Particularly I'm interested in just doing a teeeny bit of haze to bring out some X-Laser units that I have. I don't think it will take much haze to get it done. Just want to be reallly cautious about the fire alarm situations.

Anyone have a clue what percentage of modern schools and event facilities have visual particle detectors?

Anyway...Antari lovers/haters? Love to know and thanks!


----------



## padraig (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

I hired the HZ-500 in Mongolia last year as it was all that was available from their hire shops. That fact alone made me worried as my show relied on good hase and after seeing the rest of equipment available in Mongolia, well lets just say not good. 
But once I fired up the two hasers I was very pleasantly surprised. I used them as stand alone machines as trying to explain that I wanted to run them through DMX was in the just too hard basket. It was good quality hase, even and sat nice and low on stage after moving nicely with the breeze/draft/cigarette smoke from the wings. 
The output control doesn't do much I found so I just left them on full for the most as I had other things to worry about but they worked a treat. So much so that I have speced them for my vietnam tour in February rather that asking for a unique or DF50. 

I would point out however that they do chew a bit of juice. Compared to a unique2 or a DF50 I was topping up far more often.

Pat


----------



## hydrus (Jan 21, 2013)

Where you using mineral based oil? You should use mineral oil in the HZ-500 and not a glycol / water mix like in an unique)

I can use a HZ 500 for 2 weeks every day without topping it up. (wich is far more then an unique)

It is not an smoke machine with a fan in front of it (like an unique) it is an oil cracker so it does not have any control of the output (isn't needed too) 
Only CO2 based oil crackers can have output control as far as I know.

My selfmade hazer produces a finer haze though, more like an CO2 oil cracker.

Output of the HZ 500 is quite good, our stage about 16*16*16m cube and it gets it filled quite easily (helped by a AF1 fan)


----------

